# Employee rights in downturn



## John81 (12 Nov 2008)

Hi folks

Working for a private company and work is begining to quieten down. Wondering as things stand what is the normal course of events going forward - assuming in a bid to cutting costs it might eventually arrive at a pay cut or a three day week or both. 

Where do employees stand is those circumstances should the situation not improve - regarding redundancy specifically. Working over 15 years there now. Can a company claim not to be able to pay in the current circumstances?

I also wondered what other cost cutting measures have members come across (apart from the final heave ho obviously).

Thanks

J


----------



## ajapale (12 Nov 2008)

moved from  Credit Crunch to Work:Employee Rights


----------



## Purple (12 Nov 2008)

John81 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Working for a private company and work is begining to quieten down. Wondering as things stand what is the normal course of events going forward - assuming in a bid to cutting costs it might eventually arrive at a pay cut or a three day week or both.
> 
> ...


Have a look [broken link removed] for general info on redundancy.


----------

